

Ask PG: Necessary to be a technical founder to be accepted in YC? - poincare

I have some knowledge related to programming, although not enough to actually build an app. It is, however, sufficient for communicating what I need to developers. I am also familiar with various web technologies, workflows, and stacks.<p>If I got a developer (non-founder) to build an app based off of my idea would I still be considered for admission to YC? Assume the app is live (in beta) with some traction.
======
pg
Chuck Norris can get funded by YC without a cofounder who can code. Others we
decide on a case by case basis, but the odds are a lot better if you have a
hacker cofounder.

~~~
fezzl
What do you mean by "can code?" What about a co-founder who simply knows how
to whip up a CRUD web app in PHP, with no computer science background
whatsoever?

------
drtse4
Related <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1768209>

